

Become a Vim Master - plessthanpt05
http://www.howtogeek.com/115051/become-a-vi-master-by-learning-these-30-key-bindings/

======
addisaden
Thanks for sharing this great article.

In my opinion, it would be nice to get more information of how to combine
commands. There are a lot of ways to do that and i think when anybody (include
myself) wants to get a Vim Master, you have to understand more of this.

Hope i could help you.

~~~
johncoltrane
Look around for "vim grammar". There were a couple of posts recently about
this subject: basically you should consider Vim's commands/motions/text-
objects/count as the lexical parts of a language that you combine to form
phrases.

This a simple example of combining commands in Vim, first in English, then in
Vim-speak:

I want to turn this line into a paragraph, make it UPPERCASE and duplicate it
10 times.

yss<p>vitgU10p gU$yss<p>10p ...

Like for everything in Vim, there are many ways to do that. The optimal order
is not always the most natural but it's often close and it's almost always
faster than in other editors.

~~~
addisaden
While looking around i found a book from PragmaticProgrammers for the vim.
Compact and save my time.

Vim is more than just another editor and its fast.

What the heck does ss on the beginning? The rest of this command is clear.

~~~
johncoltrane
yss comes from Surround.vim. It's the command used to wrap the current line
with "whatever" comes after:

    
    
        yss<p>
        yss"
    

and so on…

Surround is a killer plugin.

